# Docs and handbook



## nuklear (Dec 1, 2014)

I'd like to give my help to this community by working on the Italian handbook, because I've seen it isn't updated as well as the English version. Is it possible?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2014)

Ping wblock@.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 1, 2014)

Right now, our translation process is outdated and puts a heavy load on translators.  We have been working on improving this.  In the next few days, I hope to announce a mailing list where translators and potential translators can discuss the tools and practice of translating.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 19, 2014)

The mailing list announcement is here: Thread new-freebsd-translators-mailing-list.49494.


----------

